# Badass Hinata



## Drathe (Mar 2, 2010)

After talks with Aya about Hinata, I decided to make some badass Hinata art 8D I think she would be awesome if she wouldn't be that shy and show her bad nature xD



Okay, I added Hinata cs2 D:


----------



## Selva (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW Hinata with the cursed seal  I love your approach here. I love everything about it, the hair, the clothes, the background and Hinata looks awesome.
aww I love it pek


----------



## Garudo (Mar 2, 2010)

Bad Hinata looks amazing pek


----------



## Dalis (Mar 2, 2010)

i love her This should go into Naruto


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2010)

Even though I dont like Hinata, this pic looks pretty badass, I just cant imagine though.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Mar 2, 2010)

Her face is too cold ;________; I don't like but I do like  Her clothes are nice, suit her  I like that really but I can't belive that is Hinata...!


----------



## Rima (Mar 2, 2010)

Good Job! 

But hinata is no way near badass.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 2, 2010)

How convenient you gave her the heaven and earth seal. But this well done. Great job.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 2, 2010)

That's really freaking cool. Nice!


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Mar 2, 2010)

haha I wasn't expecting it to look any good, thank you for the surprise, I like the choice of clothing and the pose, great work


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2010)

Great idea, and I love how she looks


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 2, 2010)

I like it. A bit too mean for a sweet Hinata though. But I really like the art. Thanks for posting it ^^


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Mar 2, 2010)

She looks so badass here. 

I love it *saves* :33


----------



## Mαri (Mar 2, 2010)

She would be a better character if she were a bit more confident.


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing work! You're so talented, I love it (*u*)


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, I'm shocked. It's awesome but I don't think it to be plausible.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 2, 2010)

My God, that is hideous!

Don't misunderstand!  Your art is great!  I can not emphasize this enough, your art is great!

But, Gods!  That outfit is just hideous on Hinata (her hair's not so hot either)!  It doesn't look badass so much as it makes her look like some fodder villain who will disappear after one arc!  She looks like a reject from the anime filler with that design!

I have only ever seen one person make Orochimaru's Sound 4 uniforms and ass-bow look good, and that was Kimimaro!


----------



## Dante (Mar 2, 2010)

I prefer this version of Hinata much more, she is hot


----------



## kyochi (Mar 3, 2010)

OP, you made Hinata look extremely hot. 

God, I love this. <3 

While I'm not sure about her clothes and her bottom lip..simply amazingly done. 
Awesome coloring, and just.. 

D'aw, Hinata.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow this is awsome, great job


----------



## Sunako (Mar 3, 2010)

If only she looked like this ... 
Lovely job~


----------



## Ayana (Mar 3, 2010)

This is the Hinata we want!
:ho


----------



## jux (Mar 3, 2010)

shit thatz cool


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 3, 2010)

She looks great, and like your style... I don't think anyone looks good in a butt bow though


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 3, 2010)

That makes look Hinata so interesting ! Wow !
The drawing style is great, everything seems well-proportionned. The trait is very dynamic and catchy, and goes well with the harmonized color tones.

The red Textured background gives a punch in the eye which gets caught immediately.
I love it ! pek


----------



## Sen (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn, never imagined that but it's so well drawn  

I love the expression   Not really like her that often but it's cool to see her looking powerful.  Amazing work with the hair, I love all of the detail. I also like how you did her shirt, nice work with all of the folds and such.  Great job


----------



## Alice (Mar 3, 2010)

Lovely ~ she's not that shy already and reminds me of Anko a bit  I say good combination


----------



## Drathe (Mar 4, 2010)

Ayana said:


> This is the Hinata we want!
> :ho



unfortunately, she's like that only in our minds D: and in some fics DDD:
Thank you guys for opinion <3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 4, 2010)

i shit my pants 
very nice


----------



## Emily (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow, she looks a little like Anko. Would like to know what inspired you to draw her like this, esp. including the cursed seal. :33


----------



## Ypochthonios28 (Mar 8, 2010)

It is settled!Evil Hinata>Good-natured shy Hinata.I wonder how she'd look in Akatsuki clothes ...

Awesome art


----------



## Haemasu (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy cow. If she comes into naruto man oh man would it be fun to watch her fight other people


----------



## Mikecia (Mar 8, 2010)

This is kinda cool. If hinata went badass that would be awsome.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 8, 2010)

This is an excellent image, Drathe, you have given great attention to detail and I find the coloration to be very nice, as well. It is a pity that Hinata cannot be more badass in the actual series, so this is as close as she shall ever be, for the present.

I find your use of Orochimaru's clothing to be an interesting choice; why did you decide to use that? Regardless of your reason, however, I do like the image very much, so I shall give you +rep for.

Drathe, are you a fan of _Beach?_ If you are, would you possibly draw an image of a badass Orihime? I really wish to see a different portrayal of Orihime, but I cannot draw, which is why I am asking you about it (but I can write, so I plan to write a fan-fic that features a very different portrayal of Orihime).


----------



## Drathe (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I'm writing lemon about Hinata. Orochimaru kidnapped her to make her his slave, but he changed his mind, gave her cursed seal.
I wanted to draw her in Oto outfit. Once I saw her in Orochimaru's clothes and I thought she looks cool, but.. still too cute! and after talk with Ayana about Hinata, I started sketching badass Hina-chan :3

and.. I'm not Bleach fan at all, I know the series but... I don't like Orihime D: but, who knows, maybe someday I'll draw Orihime in Arrancar outfit.. D:


----------



## Katkind (Mar 8, 2010)

Great work! :amazed
and a example how Kishi wasted his co-stars


----------



## Momoka (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks kinda like Anko there
It's so cute


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 8, 2010)

Dunno which one I like more now... the badass or the shy Hinata. Your artwork is awesome though. Great drawing.


----------



## Tyrannus (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing pic! she looks so badass!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks really cool  and indeed badass.

Keep it up!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Mar 9, 2010)

She looks really badass, totally unlike the Hinata I've seen in the manga


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 9, 2010)

It's like a hyuuga version of anko.  Only more awesome.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 12, 2010)

She looks a lot like Anko there.

If you didn't say that it's Hinata I wouldn't have thought that that's Hinata. I guess her personality is also very different there since her facial expression is nothing like the Hinata we all know. XD

It's very nicely drawn though and interesting to see Hinata portrayed in a different light.


----------



## Floreindein (Mar 14, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome !!


----------



## Mandala Magic (Mar 14, 2010)

Ooh! This is really well-done. I like it. Hinata looks so hawt and badass here. :33


----------



## Drathe (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, I added here pic with Hinata cs2 DDDD:


----------



## Ayana (Mar 19, 2010)

I think you should make a separate thread for your new pic.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome work, Hinata looks really badass and great.
I like her pose.

Hinata cs2 is interesting, great creation.


----------



## Neneko (Mar 19, 2010)

Omg, I love the first one so much! It looks a bit like a Guren and Anko mix.


----------



## Ayana (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know why poeple think she looks like Anko.


Still, I love your design for her CS2.
Seems like our conversations were useful.


----------



## Anberlina (Mar 19, 2010)

If she would have looked like that, she definetily should have been on th Sound Team. That is hot!


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 19, 2010)

nice job, love the way how badass hinata is.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 20, 2010)

She looks cooler the way you've done her!

It rocks XD

She kinda looks like a girl Sasuke lol.


----------



## Asuto (Mar 22, 2010)

Hawt, i'd tap that.
Nice work.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> She looks a lot like Anko there.


I just noticed that too and was gonna comment on it. but you beat me to it.




> It's very nicely drawn though and interesting to see Hinata portrayed in a different light.



Yup


----------



## SweetMura (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh Hinata, you're gonna scare all the boys away from you for sure :rofl.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome work!

I think I prefer this Hinata.


----------

